# No incentive



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

So my wife broke off negotiations and hired a lawyer. She's agreed to hold off on billing her and go after me for legal fees so my wife isn't really out any money. Essentially, she has no incentive to try a settlement, which I'd be willing to do and have made offers. We have only been married a few years, have no kids. I'm willing to go to trial but if we could agree to something it would be better all around and keep friends and family out of it. In the end, though, I'm paying my attorney, she isn't so she can afford to sit back and wait. I'm hoping some procedural maneuvering can make her incur some expenses but I'm not sure what I can do. My hunch is if her lawyer starts having to actually spend money, then she will have to pass those expenses on to my wife because she will be out more than time.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

My buddy made up a whole contract hmself, it was this close to being a done deal and she goes and gets a lawyer. He was being more than fair and now she's out an extra 20k in lawyer fees. Why? B/c her friend told her she HAD to have a lawyer. He's worth over a few Mil so the lawyers rack up the hrs. My point is, save the good guy crap,get a lawyer and get out ASAP, in the long run you'll be better off, you'll save time and $$.

Lets face it, a woman will drag you back to court til she knows ur as miserable as she is.
Mouse


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdown said:


> My buddy made up a whole contract hmself, it was this close to being a done deal and she goes and gets a lawyer. He was being more than fair and now she's out an extra 20k in lawyer fees. Why? B/c her friend told her she HAD to have a lawyer. He's worth over a few Mil so the lawyers rack up the hrs. My point is, save the good guy crap,get a lawyer and get out ASAP, in the long run you'll be better off, you'll save time and $$.
> 
> Lets face it, a woman will drag you back to court til she knows ur as miserable as she is.
> Mouse


I have a lawyer. It looks like her lawyer wants a court fight in hopes of getting them a big payday. I don't make what you would call "payday" money. I live in a no fault state and many have said this is not likely to go anywhere. You never know, though. Obviously her lawyer thinks so.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Around here, both sides are responsible for their own lawyers. With the exception of one side not being willing to negotiate in good faith. As in, if you can demonstrate you've made reasonable offers and she or her lawyer continues to fight, they can be on the hook for YOUR legal bills, or a portion of them. So make sure all your attempts are documented, and talk to your lawyer to see what can be done.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ticonderoga (Jul 21, 2011)

sprinter said:


> I have a lawyer. It looks like her lawyer wants a court fight in hopes of getting them a big payday. I don't make what you would call "payday" money. I live in a no fault state and many have said this is not likely to go anywhere. You never know, though. Obviously her lawyer thinks so.


 If it is a no fault state like the one I'm in. Things get split up 50/50 that you aquired during the marriage....pretty straight forward. Could you get spousal support if you have no visiable income ??


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You are in adversarial mode. Full on slash and burn. My recommendation is hard core brinksmanship. Tell her you'll go to the mat and consume every last dollar in the courts if need be. Let her know you will Nagasaki the place. And be willing to do just that. If she backs down, so can you. If she doesn't you haven't lost anything and are in the same position you were before.

The goal in ALL family law court cases is for you to be the sole survivor sitting on a bloody throne of skulls surrounded by the smoking mutilated corpses of the vanquished.


----------



## lovegreen (Mar 3, 2011)

Smackdown said:


> Lets face it, a woman will drag you back to court til she knows ur as miserable as she is.
> Mouse


Oh very negative...lol..I believe my h will do that too me..Not for misery. but keeping HIS $$...I do not intend to take my 50% in every asset. Hopefully that will cushion the blow.. that I legally can get 50% of every thing...I hope his cheapness will allow us a quick attorney free divorce....,,,can't a girl dream....


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> If it is a no fault state like the one I'm in. Things get split up 50/50 that you aquired during the marriage....pretty straight forward. Could you get spousal support if you have no visiable income ??


I think her lawyer is a friend of the family, maybe her folks. It would make sense. I don't have folks like that so I had to just find a lawyer. But yeah, my lawyer said she could conceivably end up paying me. I have plenty of documentation about the negotiations and such. Like discussions we had in email and from phone texts. We'll see how it plays out. We have no kids and it was a short marriage.


----------

